
Men Are Sabotaging the Online Reviews of TV Shows Aimed at Women - _aarti
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/men-are-sabotaging-the-online-reviews-of-tv-shows-aimed-at-women/
======
alexc05
Not sure sabotaging is fair. "Skewing" seems far more accurate.

Sabotaging gives the impression that there is a cabal of men actively
attempting to drag down the scores of shows, while the data does not reveal
that.

The data appears to indicate that men are more likely to speak their mind
_regardless_ of who the show is aimed at.

The sabatage definition requires:

    
    
        deliberately destroy, damage, or obstruct
        (something), especially for political or military
        advantage.
    

But there is no evidence that men are specifically trying to make women's TV
appear less popular than it is.

They're just kind of not getting the point that they really don't have to
review sex in the city because we _know_ they're not going to like it.

